# Overclocking my Q6600.



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

I read the starters guide, and I will proceed to post the need material to see if my PC is ready to be overclocked.I will start with the Everest system summary.


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer CHATTURGHA
Generator Chattur'gha
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-12-17
Time 01:41


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name CHATTURGHA
User Name Chattur'gha

Motherboard:
CPU Type 2x , 2400 MHz (7 x 343)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 2048 MB
BIOS Type Award (09/09/08)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (512 MB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (512 MB)
Monitor Proview 772 [17" CRT] (1233133389)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek HD Audio output

Storage:
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller AGLSXDQB IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive SAMSUNG HD321KJ SCSI Disk Device (298 GB)
Optical Drive TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203N SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive UV9045O SBE595D SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 305234 MB (55217 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Ideazon PS2 Zboard
Keyboard Ideazon Usb Keyboard Device
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet (24.110.88.244)
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 A1 03 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 08 00 01 20 22 00 00 00 10 26 3F 00 03 01 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 21 49 44 44 13 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 07 05 22 00 00 00 00 00 81 01 85 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 F0 FF 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: CB 10 00 06 F4 F4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 11 31 03 00 31 00 00 10 0B 00 00 00 00 50 07 00 
Offset D0: 01 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF 71 07 10 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 08 00 01 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 E4 FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F01: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 AC 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 10 00 21 21 16 00 11 11 00 00 04 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 21 08 12 06 DE 8F E1 1F 08 42 48 18 22 8F 00 20 
Offset 70: 10 32 54 0A 10 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 1F 00 FD 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 50 3F 90 7F 00 00 
Offset 90: 08 10 00 FE FD 00 00 00 FC FF FF FF FF 00 01 00 
Offset A0: 70 00 01 FF FD 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF 00 01 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 10 00 C0 FE 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 08 10 00 FE FD 03 01 B0 01 1D 00 00 80 F9 FD 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 C7 02 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F02: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 AA 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 0B 20 00 80 00 00 02 00 0B 20 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 30 0C 1C 
Offset 60: A4 00 10 CE FF FF 00 00 11 00 06 00 FF FF 00 00 
Offset 70: 11 00 0C 00 54 00 10 80 03 2C 1C 80 03 2C 1C 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 80 0D 00 00 00 DD DD 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 40 00 00 00 81 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 0F 00 00 00 01 20 00 71 00 00 00 00 31 65 07 00 
Offset C0: FF FF FF FF FF BF FF FF 00 00 00 00 AA 80 AA 00 
Offset D0: 00 21 09 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 80 00 63 00 92 14 00 00 80 00 49 61 64 02 13 00 
Offset F0: 1B 1B 1B 1B 00 FF 21 00 AA AA AA AA 00 00 0F 80 

B00 D00 F03: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 A9 03 06 00 A0 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 00 00 00 00 04 28 1C 80 04 20 1C A0 
Offset 50: 04 18 1C 90 04 20 1C 90 04 28 1C 90 04 18 1C 80 
Offset 60: 04 20 1C 80 04 28 1C 80 04 30 1C 80 04 38 1C 80 
Offset 70: 02 20 1C 80 5E 79 30 C0 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 79 30 9B 03 02 1F 1C 80 60 10 00 40 
Offset 90: 85 DA 01 09 00 00 00 00 11 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 80 99 80 00 00 00 19 00 A8 61 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 FE 1E 00 00 00 00 02 00 01 84 01 84 
Offset C0: FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 10 10 18 00 00 40 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F04: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 AB 03 06 00 A0 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 22 88 10 04 22 80 02 0A A0 00 02 0A A1 10 42 0A 
Offset 60: 85 08 11 08 84 08 31 02 22 90 B5 18 8C 31 A5 1C 
Offset 70: 6B A5 B4 12 29 31 31 08 85 10 63 0A A5 90 52 0C 
Offset 80: 87 18 53 0C 62 04 31 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 20 80 01 00 43 08 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 01 00 00 00 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F05: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 A8 03 04 00 A0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F06: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B5 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 F0 0F 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F07: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B4 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 10 21 00 00 AC 00 20 00 
Offset C0: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 AD 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 01 00 00 3F 44 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 08 F8 F0 A0 0C 0C 04 7E 0C 00 00 00 02 2B 7F 04 
Offset 60: 65 00 52 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 00 20 00 
Offset 70: 47 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 3F 62 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 23 0F 55 
Offset 90: 35 B9 23 30 60 A5 95 45 0D 27 22 76 03 05 33 0E 
Offset A0: 00 00 14 14 F0 11 03 00 20 00 27 16 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 80 00 80 00 80 00 80 00 80 00 80 00 80 00 80 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 31 26 61 24 31 26 61 24 31 26 61 24 31 26 61 24 
Offset E0: 03 00 00 00 10 08 71 0F F1 01 00 00 11 11 70 11 
Offset F0: 10 18 FF 08 08 10 03 04 01 00 00 00 63 03 77 40 

B00 D01 F01: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 AE 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 FF FF 07 00 00 00 00 00 77 8D 00 80 
Offset 60: 01 01 00 00 10 10 00 00 01 01 00 00 10 10 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 08 A0 CE 00 00 00 00 01 08 A0 CE 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 10 00 16 21 42 F0 03 10 00 40 00 10 40 F0 00 
Offset 90: 13 00 00 10 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 10 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 16 05 82 81 20 00 00 00 01 01 00 00 
Offset D0: 5A 06 00 01 04 00 10 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 30 00 
Offset E0: BC AD DA E7 F7 7B 6B B1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F02: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 AF 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 19 50 84 38 03 00 06 
Offset 50: 54 00 01 00 3E 00 08 11 FF FF FF FF FF FF 7F 7F 
Offset 60: FF FF 03 04 0E 00 00 00 28 80 7D 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 01 01 01 08 00 B1 3C 0A 22 07 07 50 00 F2 02 
Offset 80: 95 13 00 00 21 F2 CE FB E1 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 08 00 3F 70 08 00 1F 0C 08 0F 17 00 08 0F 18 00 
Offset A0: 50 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: FF FF 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F03: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B0 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 31 31 00 00 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 00 00 00 65 66 66 66 
Offset 80: 65 66 66 66 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 22 22 22 22 33 33 33 33 AA AA AA AA 
Offset A0: AA AA AA AA AE 0A E0 00 0C 0D 0F 0A 0A 0B 0B 08 
Offset B0: 0A 08 0A 0A 0A 0A 0A 08 FF FF 03 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F04: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B1 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 73 7F 00 00 FF FF 03 00 98 3A 30 80 80 01 00 02 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 1F 1F 00 00 0F 0F 0F 0F F0 F1 41 00 
Offset 60: 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F F0 F1 41 00 
Offset 70: 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 07 00 00 00 0F 0F 00 00 
Offset 80: 0F 0F 00 00 F0 F1 41 00 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 
Offset 90: 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 
Offset A0: 0F 0F 0F 0F F0 F1 41 02 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 
Offset B0: 08 05 00 00 44 44 44 11 44 44 44 44 45 45 44 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 0F 0F 00 00 0F 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 
Offset F0: FF FF 00 02 00 00 00 00 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 0F 

B00 D01 F05: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B2 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: F9 01 A0 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F06: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B3 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 33 33 33 33 00 00 00 00 33 33 33 33 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 07 07 07 07 88 88 88 88 88 88 88 88 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 40 40 40 88 88 77 00 
Offset E0: 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 88 88 88 88 88 88 88 88 00 01 02 00 

B00 D02 F00: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B6 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 08 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: DE DF C6 F9 DF 56 DA 64 B7 57 94 EE 9E E4 7B 31 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F01: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 BC 03 06 00 A0 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F02: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 BA 03 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: FF FF 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 44 44 44 11 44 44 44 44 44 44 44 00 00 00 00 04 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 44 44 44 00 44 04 44 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 44 44 00 44 04 44 04 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B7 03 07 00 10 00 A1 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 04 00 91 91 00 20 
Offset 20: 00 CA F0 CD 01 B0 F1 BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 0C 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 55 0C 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 01 80 00 00 10 28 00 00 01 35 11 00 
Offset 90: 40 00 01 31 00 00 00 00 C0 01 48 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D09 F00: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 69 03 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 08 DC E9 01 22 20 11 00 D0 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 23 06 7F 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 06 0A 00 
Offset 70: 44 44 44 00 50 09 00 00 11 00 00 00 11 11 88 00 
Offset 80: 23 99 88 00 FA 00 64 0E 02 00 00 00 7F 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 70 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 0F 0F 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 A8 
Offset E0: 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 F0 FF D0 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F00: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 60 03 0F 00 A0 00 A3 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 00 00 FF FE FA 3E FF 00 FA 3E FF 00 
Offset 50: FA 3E FF 00 00 5A 62 02 00 00 00 01 00 00 FE 7F 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F9 FF 
Offset 70: 10 00 FF FF CD 00 00 00 00 00 05 19 00 C0 03 00 
Offset 80: 09 20 00 8D 12 21 00 80 FC 00 00 01 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 08 33 00 00 00 00 00 21 47 95 86 EF CD AB 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 10 80 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 95 02 F4 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 50 70 00 FE FD 02 00 B0 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F01: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 68 03 01 00 B0 00 A3 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 F4 00 00 01 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 01 00 02 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 10 00 00 01 14 00 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 C8 FE 
Offset 70: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: D4 30 80 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: B4 10 04 00 F7 79 00 43 80 30 00 00 46 44 44 11 
Offset F0: 5A FF 5F 3F 00 00 00 C0 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0B F00: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6C 03 07 00 B0 00 A1 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 F0 FF CF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 03 01 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 1D 47 40 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0B F01: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6D 03 06 00 B0 00 A2 20 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 E0 FF CF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 02 03 01 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 0A 80 98 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 60 18 85 03 3C 3F 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 08 05 00 10 20 80 89 3D B6 22 77 25 E4 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 16 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 00 01 00 20 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 22 33 44 00 11 00 00 00 FF 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 10 10 2D 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0D F00: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6E 03 05 00 B0 00 A1 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 01 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 AA 00 99 99 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0E F00: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 7F 03 07 00 B0 00 A3 85 01 01 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: F1 09 00 00 F1 0B 00 00 71 09 00 00 71 0B 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D8 00 00 00 D0 FF CF 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 03 01 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 01 B0 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 0F 68 08 80 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 20 6A 00 99 20 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 C7 41 0C 00 00 00 0F 06 42 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 2C 78 C4 40 01 10 00 00 01 10 00 00 20 00 20 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 40 00 10 B0 61 00 00 84 B4 FE FF FF DF 
Offset 90: 00 00 BF 3D 00 00 00 00 06 00 06 10 7F 03 01 01 
Offset A0: 12 0A 00 1A 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 31 00 02 
Offset B0: 05 CC 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 0A 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset D0: 0A 00 02 03 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F0 E7 
Offset E0: 0A 00 02 03 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 70 07 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0E F01: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 7F 03 07 00 B0 00 A3 85 01 01 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: E1 09 00 00 E1 0B 00 00 61 09 00 00 61 0B 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 C4 00 00 00 C0 FF CF 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 03 01 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 01 B0 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 0F 68 08 80 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 20 6A 00 99 20 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 C6 41 0C 00 00 00 0F 06 42 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 2C 78 C4 40 01 10 00 00 01 10 00 00 20 00 20 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 40 FB FF 3F 3D 00 00 53 16 BB E7 EF F7 
Offset 90: 00 00 73 2D 00 00 00 00 06 00 06 10 7F 03 01 01 
Offset A0: 12 0A 00 16 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 31 00 02 
Offset B0: 05 CC 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 0A 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset D0: 0A 00 02 03 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AB 80 21 81 
Offset E0: 0A 00 02 03 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0E F02: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 7F 03 07 00 B0 00 A3 85 01 01 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 C0 00 00 01 BC 00 00 01 B8 00 00 01 B4 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 B0 00 00 00 B0 FF CF 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 03 03 01 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 01 B0 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 0F 68 08 80 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 AA 00 99 99 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 41 0C 00 00 00 0F 06 42 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 2C 78 C4 40 01 10 00 00 01 10 00 00 20 00 20 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 FF FF 6B 7F 00 00 EE 18 9D 77 DF DF 
Offset 90: 00 00 07 03 00 00 00 00 06 00 06 10 7F 03 01 01 
Offset A0: 12 0A 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 31 00 02 
Offset B0: 05 CC 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 0A 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset D0: 0A 00 02 03 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 63 54 20 02 
Offset E0: 0A 00 02 03 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 11 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0F F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 70 03 07 01 B0 00 A2 01 04 06 00 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 05 20 F0 00 80 02 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 0A 
Offset 40: 00 00 33 07 01 00 02 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 48 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 FE 7F 00 00 00 00 E8 1F FF 1F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FE FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 A8 
Offset 90: 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF 00 00 0D 8C 00 00 DE 10 84 CB 
Offset C0: DE 10 84 CB 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0F F01: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 71 03 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 03 04 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 FF CF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 75 01 DE 10 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 02 02 05 
Offset 40: 75 01 DE 10 01 50 02 C0 00 00 00 00 01 01 0F 00 
Offset 50: 05 6C 80 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 47 10 29 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D11 F00: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 73 03 07 00 B0 00 A3 00 80 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 A0 FF CF 01 AC 00 00 00 90 FF CF 00 80 FF CF 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 01 14 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 01 70 02 FE 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 6C 86 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset 70: 11 50 07 00 02 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 52 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D12 F00: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 73 03 07 00 B0 00 A3 00 80 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 70 FF CF 01 A8 00 00 00 60 FF CF 00 50 FF CF 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 01 14 
Offset 40: DE 10 5E C5 01 70 02 FE 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 6C 86 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset 70: 11 50 07 00 02 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 52 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D13 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 76 03 07 00 10 00 A3 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 06 00 F1 01 00 00 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 01 80 00 00 30 28 00 00 81 3C 11 05 
Offset 90: 00 00 81 10 00 00 00 00 C0 01 48 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B1 05 07 04 10 00 A2 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 04 00 91 91 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 CA F0 CD 01 B0 F1 BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 0C 00 
Offset 40: 01 60 03 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 A0 52 00 20 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 35 01 00 
Offset 70: 40 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 0D 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B1 05 07 04 10 00 A2 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 03 03 00 91 91 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 CA F0 CD 01 B0 F1 BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 0C 00 
Offset 40: 01 60 03 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 62 01 20 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 35 31 00 
Offset 70: 40 00 02 71 00 00 08 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 42 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D02 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 B1 05 07 04 10 00 A2 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 04 00 F1 01 00 00 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 01 60 03 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 62 01 20 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 35 31 02 
Offset 70: 40 00 01 11 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B03 D00 F00: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 11 06 07 00 10 00 A2 00 00 03 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 CC 0C 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 CA 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 01 9C 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 38 01 C8 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 42 38 01 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 68 03 00 08 00 00 00 05 78 80 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 02 00 E0 84 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 29 00 00 02 2D 00 00 48 00 02 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B05 D07 F00: Texas Instruments TSB43AB22 1394A-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller

Offset 00: 4C 10 23 80 06 00 10 02 00 10 00 0C 10 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 F0 EF CF 00 80 EF CF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 02 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 7E 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 5E C5 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.g.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ..........IBM VGA Compatible......8.12/06/07
C000:0040 ..................2.B8...#............".........PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 [email protected]`........................
C000:00C0 ........................................HWEAPCIR............g...
C000:0100 ....GeForce 8800 GT VGA BIOS....................................
C000:0140 .....................Version 62.92.1F.00.01 ...Copyright (C) 199
C000:0180 6-2007 NVIDIA Corp..........G92 Board - 03930004...............C
C000:01C0 hip Rev ......................................................
C000:0200 ....BIT......E2.....B.....C.....D.....A.....I.....L.....M.....N.
C000:0240 ....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....x.....d.....i.&.....B...
C000:0280 @.2..............b..................\\z...........RI..,..{V.....
C000:02C0 ....................n.........3...........F.......B......PU..o.(
C000:0300 .....#..#[email protected]$ .....11/15/07.............
C000:0340 ....r...........U.L.F.F.[.g...|... .r...........U.L.F.F.,...M...
C000:0380 1.`...".5.`.B.i.c...G.....J.........[.Q.....U.^....._...`.`.F.`.
C000:03C0 `.`...a.`.L...f.>.>.>.[...}.>.n.r...q.>._.t.L...B.x...z.........


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD SAMSUNG HD321KJ SCSI Disk Device
Motherboard (7B1N2P08) XFX nForce 780i 3-Way SLI
Motherboard 09/09/2008-XFX-6A61IY03C-00
Motherboard DMIMOBO: XFX XFX nForce 780i 3-Way SLI
Motherboard DMISYS: XFX XFX nForce 780i 3-Way SLI
PCI/AGP 10DE-0360: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0368: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0369: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-036C: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-036D: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-036E: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0370: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0371: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0373: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0376: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-037F: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03A1: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03A8: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03A9: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03AA: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03AB: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03AC: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03AD: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03AE: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03AF: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03B0: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03B1: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03B2: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03B3: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03B4: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03B5: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03B6: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03B7: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03BA: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03BC: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-05B1: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0611: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

I was not sure what information was needed from CPUZ so I took a screenshot of everything.


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

My PSU is a OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS 600W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready Active PFC Power Supply.If there's any more info needed on it here's the link to it on newegg. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a Cooler Master Centurion 5, it has a 80mm fan in the front and a 120mm fan in the back, I do not sure of the fan direction for the 80mm , but the 120mm is working as exhaust.My heat sink is the Tuniq Tower 120 Universal CPU Cooler.I will post my idle and load system temperatures tomorrow.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

youre doing great with your info ............... we need the motherboard tab from cpu-z screenshot


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

is this a custom built computer or an OEM system (dell, gateway, HP, compaq etc etc etc)


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's the motherboard information, and I built this computer back in February.


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

My idle temperatures were 42 37 43 37, but I couldn't get a stable loaded temperature, but these were the highest I saw them spike at 50 43 49 43.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes this sytem will definetly overclock ........... I will need to review your motherboard manual and we can get started if you want


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

I am ready when you are, and thanks for the help.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

look for these items in the bios ............... please furnish some digital pics of your various bios screens so I can see what settings you have ?????

first off unlink your memory and change the multiplier to 8x, set the QDR or FSB to 1600, set memory voltage to 2.1v bump the FSB voltage up to 1.4v loosen memory timings to 5-5-5-15 2t. lemme know how that setup works. 
Disable the following:
C1E Halt State
All spectrum options turned off
Virtualization Tech OFF
Thermal blah blah disabled
Manually set the PCIE freq to 100 


dont change anything just yet ....... we will as soon as you "find" these options 

you can poke around in these options as long as you dont "save" any changes in the bios you will have no probs


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

b back after lunch


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't have my camera with me right now.I will get it soon though.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

download Prime 95 here so we can check for stable after making changes

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=9349


http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/ >>>>>> need this to watch temps


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you need to prowl your bios ........ once you give me bios screen shots I can mark-up them up to show you exactly what are the key things

you need to find the 

FSB numbers ( we want to use 1600 at first) 

cpu multiplier ( we will be using 8 at first )

you need to find cpu voltage (drop the menu down to see the options)

vdimm (memory voltage) drop the menu down to see the options 

you need to find the unlinked key so we can unlink your cpu and memory

all these settings can be found and explored ............. as long as you dont hit "save" when you exit the bios ..........nothing will get changed


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we are not going to get far with the memory sticks you have !!!!!!!!!!!


I suggest you get these before you start trying to over clock (sell off your old ones on ebay)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145215


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

What exactly is the problem with the ram, I don't have money right now to buy new ones.I am still trying to get those bios photos for you.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

cant overclock much at all until you can increase the voltage to the memory sticks ....... you current ram is rated only for standard voltage and the speed is much slower on the ram than your cpu is capable of ..................


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, thanks for everything, I will try again in the future, when I get better ram.Is any speed boost possible at all?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

without ram upgrade ........not much maybeeeeeeeeeeee 3.0 ghz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

with ram upgrade 3.4 ghz - 3.6ghz


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

I am waiting for someone to drop off my camera, it should be here soon.Any speed boost would be appreciated for now.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you got it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you must prowl your bios to get familiar with the settings I listed for you above


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

you should be able to get a little bit more out it, even with that ram.
can you run it at 8x333? should give you 2.66ghz and run the ram 1:1

ram is pretty cheap now. you can pick up a good kit for around $50.- bucks

can you also post a pic of the cpu tab of cpu-z?
which multi's do you have available in bios?


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's the CPU tab.I am still waiting for the camera should be here in an hour or less.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

alright, so you can actually up the multi to 9 with the fsb set to 333 alas 1333. this should push you to 3.0ghz and keep your memory in a nice and compfy 1:1 zone. you can then go ahead and try to tighten the timings a bit, if it lets you. 

i see that you have eist or c1e enabled. for a soft oc thats fine if thats how you want to keep it but if you go higher you should turn it off.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

you can also get HWMonitor from cpuid, same site where you get cpu-z from. the HWMonitor is as acurate as core temp but you get also all the other info. good to know sometimes, helps to keep an eye on the voltages you psu provides, your vcore, hdd temps, etc.
you can get it here
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

@ BoT


Please explain what he needs to do if the system wont post ........... and also what he needs to do if he is able to enter windows (run the stress test and watch temps)

discontinue testing if cpu temp goes above 62C


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

sounds good. if the system does not post or hangs or interupts the post/ boot process by itself you have to go back into the bios and easy up on the settings. you can do so by either lowering the multiplier or the fsb/ core frequency. for example you could lower the fsb from 333/1333 to 300/1200 or 266/1066 or the original 200/800.

in some cases the system will hang so bad that it won't post, maybe not even reboot or turn off. in case it won't reboot or turn off you have to hold down the power until the machine shuts down. this can take a few seconds, usually 4+ secs. if that does njot work, turn off the powersupply with the button, try not to pull the plug because it can cause heavy power fluctuation. 

i think linderman already mentioned the stress testing with prime95. there are other tools that can stress test your system in similar or other ways. 
there is orthos, linpack, burnin test, occt, and so forth.

first of thou i would say get it booted in windows and observe the temps and do some day to day work. stress testing you system is good to ensure that the oc is stable and solid but as linderman stated in another thread, the normal user will hardly ever max out there system like a good stress testing tool will. 

also, if you are able to get into windows and your cpu is already in the mid 50's or in the 60's don't even start priming. you got to get the temps lower first, otherwise your temps will spike up and still possibly cause damage to your chip even if it shuts off.

which cpu cooler are you using for the q6600?
your q6600 is a G0 stepping so it's running a little cooler the first stepping but it's still a 105w tdp cpu, so it will generate a lot of heat. 

you should be able to achive a 3.0 ghz oc without increase in vcore but some boards need it, so maybe you work your way up instead of starting from the top. so first try 266/1066 then 300/1200 and 333/1333. 
do not raise the vcore over 1.4v. 1.37 or 1.38 should be all you need. probably not even that. leave it on auto to start thou.

@ linderman, i am not tryin to take away from you. was just adding my two cents. 
happy clocking


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are motherboard pics, hope this is what you were asking for.I did a stress test and the highest any of the cores got were 55.I have a tuniq Tower 120.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

ok yea, awesome job. on the second page where you see 

"FSB - Memory Clock Mode [Auto]"
change it to manual
once you have done that, the other fields will become available

then in the row below
"FSB - Memory Ratio [Auto]" 
you could leave it on atuo i think but you should set it to 1:1

in the row below that
"FSB (QDR), MHz 1066"
set it to 1333

this setting should work fine and your board and cpu should be compfy doing it. the board is rated to achieve a 1333 fsb

to break it down: when you set the fsb/ qdr to 1333 it results in a core clock of 333. the core clock is you basic clock, all other your cou, ram and fsb will use it multiplied to get to their speeds. 
for example you ram will run at the core clock of 333 as it is dual channel it will result in 666mhz for your ram. (333x2=666)
the fsb will also draw from the core clock of 333 and since it is quad pump it will result in a fsb of 1333. (333x4=1332)
you processor will then also use the 333 core clock and at a multi of 9 go up to 3.0 GHz. (333x9=2997 or 3000 MHz)


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

tuniq is good stuff, one of the best out there 

did you see anything in the bios about hardware monitoring?
this is the most acurate way of checking your temps.
of course you can't do stress testing from here but you get a good idea where you standing and if you should continue

in the third picture you see
"C1E Enhanced Halt State [Enabled]"
you can if you want turn that off, this will prevent your multi to drop down to 6 if the system is not loaded


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

It worked, my idle temp is 50 50 45 45, I tried a stress test ,and the highest it spiked was 60.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Nice work fellas ................. BOT ......... I am elated to see you help with this project ......... there are only soo many of us that have time from start to finish ...... its good to have multiple points of view ............ especially seeing as how you are experienced ...............

usually when an OC begginner hits their first no post ...... they freak out thinking the system is toast LOL of course thats not so ......... so we must prepare them for that senario ................


keep up the great work fellas


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

I was playing GTA 4 and every 5 seconds it does a slight stutter, it never used to do this so I assumed it was the ram.I went into the bios and set the ratio to 1:1, but now it doesn't post.Any ideas whats going on.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

ok, back to the bios. in the "FSB & Memory Configuration"
you can either change it back to auto or take a look to what it actually set your memory speed to if you change it to 1:1. each row has a value and current value. looks something like this


example
description.......value you set.......current value
FSB / QDR ........1066..................1066

what options do you have for the memory ratio? is there a sync mode?
if all fails leave on auto

when you change the memory clock mode, what options do you have available? there should be cpu only, memory only, or configure both .. something like this. which options do you have there? pick the one that lets you configure both

thanks linderman, always glad to help


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

is this one 8800 GT you have or two in sli? 
do you oc the video card?

you have to consider that the video card uses your system memory as well
some motherboards and video cards have features to disable that but if not the it will use it and quiet a bit of it. this is were the memory speed comes in. 666 or 667mhz is not really enough for a gaming rig especially if you play demainding game. and even for pc 5300, cas 5 latencies are not great.

once you get it stable you can try to tweak the timings a bit. this should help the studder issue a little bit


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

If I link the memory the options are in ratios, but when it's unlinked I can set the number manually.I have only one card.I am not really sure what I should tweak, should I lower the timing or raise it?


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

You're gonna be doing back-flips when you're done!

Valdeam


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

unlinking seem to work better most all the time ..........


did you "disable" this feature: "C1E Enhanced Halt State "


you could back down a tad on your FSB ratio ...... that would free up more memory overhead for use by the video card


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

I have decided that 3Ghz is too much for ram so I tried to go for 2.7, but none of the settings I try make the computer post.Any idea why?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would enter the bios and select "load optimized defaults" (which restores everything back to factory settings ............ / then save and exit the bios & restart / then re-enter the bios and try the 2.8ghz or 2.7 ghz settings 


keep us posted


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

i second that, 

can you post a screen shoot of the FSB & Memory configuration tab in bios when you have it set to go for 3.0GHz?

maybe it does need a lil vcore. between 1.32 and 1.35 is save


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would start with 1.35 volts ............. then if it posts and runs in prime95 ok for an hour ....... then you lower the voltage .01 volts to like 1.34Volts and try again ....... keep lowering until you fail orthos ......... then when you are done ....... you only use exactly the amount of extra juice needed to make things stable


----------



## kokujin (Dec 17, 2008)

I tried playing GTA4 with the default ram speed, and it still does it.It's probably not the OC that was to blame.I will put the FSB back to 1333.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

when the budget allows ............. you can let that race horse stretch its legs with some Corsair 2 x 2 gig DDR2-800 / PC26400 ram with cas 5-5-5-15 and rated for 2.1 volts >>>>>>>>>>>. very important is the 2.1 volts part of that spec


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

hey, haven't heard from you, how is the oc holding up?

i am not sure about GTA4 but most games have installation options like:
1. full install
2. recommanded intall
3. typical install
etc

which one did you pick? i would recommand a full or complete install so it will run the vast majority of data from the hdd. 

did you defrag the hdd lately?

with gpu-z, you can monitor the temp and load of your gpu.
if the card gets too hot it might throttle down and your fps will drop
if you can run the game in "window mode" you could let gpu-z run next to it and observe it's behavior
get it here
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/

if you opt for new memory and go for new memory and go for pc6400/ ddr2 800mhz i would go for cas4 set. the price difference in most cases is neglectable.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

thats random


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

BoT said:


> thats random






smells more like self promoting spam to me ????????????:4-thatsba


----------

